
Creating a website theme switcher with CSS only - alexandberg
https://alexandersandberg.com/theme-switcher/
======
alexandberg
Wrote an article explaining a way to create a website theme switcher with CSS
only, something usually accomplished with (a small bit of) JavaScript.

Maybe not worth using in production, but it's fun to push the boundaries of
what you can do with HTML and CSS only.

You can find the source code here:
[https://github.com/alexandersandberg/theme-
switcher](https://github.com/alexandersandberg/theme-switcher)

